# Another great man has left the formation.



## GT (Oct 7, 2005)

Cancelled.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 7, 2005)




----------



## FLYBOYJ (Oct 7, 2005)




----------



## evangilder (Oct 7, 2005)

I own several of his books and was always impressed. Rest well, old friend. You will not be forgotten.


----------



## GT (Oct 7, 2005)

Update.


----------



## Erich (Oct 7, 2005)

GT I had heard several years ago he was fighting cancer ? but in any case this is truly a sad loss as he has written THEE books on the Mighty 8th missions. guys grab his books soon if you can as they are going to go up severly in price, asapand will shortly be collectors items !

what a shame

Erich ~


----------



## GT (Oct 7, 2005)

Update.


----------



## syscom3 (Oct 7, 2005)

I bought his first book when I was a a teenager. I still have it and refer to it from time to time. I also have his second book "Mighty Eight War Diary". It is a fantastic summary of every single mission.

He certeinly will be missed.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 7, 2005)

Man the greats are dropping like flies, it is a shame. I salute him!


----------



## Erich (Oct 7, 2005)

yes I have four of his books and they are all good. Granted I do not agree with all his info in the Mighty 8th war diary as to mission ops/losses and claims but still no-one and I mean no-one has gone to the depths that this man has done for the 8th AF ...........


----------

